# which tank is best for African Cichlids (LM)



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi
I have a 55,40,30 and 25 gallon FW tanks, all community. I have naturally high PH and hard water and I am considering a 50 g tall tank (34 high,30 long, 12 deep) for African Cichlids (Lake Malawi). I have never owned an AC and would love any advise. Also, I am wondering if I should switch my community fish from my 55 standard to the 50 tall , and have the 55 standard for the AC tank??
Any suggestions are welcome.
Thank you.


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

the 50 would be fine I have 40 36 x 24 x12 for my A/C tanganyika tank and been running for a couple years


----------



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

Great! That will make it much easier to set up.
I am looking to add mbunas. I understand they like rocks and caves. Will gravel be OK or must I have sand. I am thinking of keeping just males...any thoughts?


----------



## Jet (Oct 14, 2013)

I personally would add the community fish to the tall and keep the cichlids in the 55 standard. It isn't the size that is the reason (5 more gallons isn't worth the extra work of the transfer) but the amount of ground space. Malawi cichlids like to have their own territory, and the more bottom space there is to claim the better. But some species (i.e. the Malawi eye biter) spend more time in open water and toward the top than by the substrate, and might be better suited to tall. You could still put them in the tall, but you may experience more aggression/territorial disputes.


----------



## Jet (Oct 14, 2013)

And as to your next questions, you can use gravel, especially if you're not planning to breed. And I tried keeping all males (I have two female haps among the mbuna, which they ignore). It works out great because you get more colors and less aggression.


----------



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks
I've been on a few other forums and sites and they tend to agree with you, Jet.
I will make the change. Some say gravel is ok ( small no edges) others say only sand.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you again!
Great input


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Four foot wide is the MINIMUM needed for a standard African cichlid tank. Only dwarf species kept in good ratios will work in smaller. Frankly, 4 foot is a little cramped when you consider you will likely be overstocking and you're dealing with bulky 6"+ fish at full size.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Small gravel is ok. These cichlids like to dig, so sand is preferred. As long as the individual pieces will fit in the cichlids' mouths you will be fine. Sand is easier to clean though, and considering that these are heavy waste producers and you will have a lot of caves and rockwork, sand will make life easier when it comes time to clean the tank.


----------



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok, sounds like sand is preferable. 
I was thinking of stocking with 
3 each
Pseudotropheus. Acei
Iadotropheus sprengerae. Rusty
Labidochromis caeruleus. Yellow Lab

9 total

Sound about right for a 55 gallon?


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

You can and should do more. Having low numbers asks for aggression issues, although those are some pretty tame species. The acei will grow too big for that tank. They get huge, almost hap-size, and they like to swim actively in schools. a 5ft tank is better for those guys. Rustys and labs will be fine, maybe do 2 males of each and 5-6 females of each. Perhaps do demasoni and labs... The blue and yellow go well together and they should mind their own business.


----------



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the great advise! I was just trying to go with the more "mild" mbuna. I was thinking the demasoni were to aggressive but they would look great with the labs. But that's why I'm on this forum! Much thanks
Would the peacocks be a better way to go with my tank size. I understand they should not be mixed with mbuna?


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

As long as you have enough demasoni they should be ok. They may fight amongst themselves.. They can be tricky, but the more you have the less likely you are to have deaths. They shouldn't bother labs because they are dramatically different looking.

I wouldn't mix peacocks with mbuna, especially as a beginner to malawis. 

You have the unique opportunity to do a mbuna tank the "right" way. Hah. Most folks just buy random cichlids and then ask why they keep dying. Take it slow and you will be quite happy with the results.


----------



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

Sounds great! I'll post pics when I'm up and running&#55357;&#56832; being patient is the hardest part with fish keeping


----------



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
\deftab720

\itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil 
\clvertalc \clshdrawnil \clwWidth12000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs22 \cf2 \cb3 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \cell \lastrow\row}


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you like 4ft wide, and a lot of bottom space, get a 90g. Footprint is not all that much more than a standard 55g.

EDIT - nevermind, I see you are done. 90g is my ideal AC tank.


----------



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

I will keep that in mind  I am enjoying this 55 AC tank so much, I would not be surprised if I start up another!! Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

The standard 55 gallon aquarium is probably the best all-purpose aquarium size available for cichlids. Larger aquariums have greater stability in water quality and are able to support a larger total biomass by providing more space for cichlids which can be very territorial. 

The fish. Choosing cichlids for the aquarium is a matter of the aquarium size, personal preference, and compatibility. Aquariums of 20-30 gallons are suitable for many of the Lake Tanganyika substrate spawners and shelldwellers including such genera as Neolamprologus, "Lamprologus", Julidochromis, Telmatochromis, and Chalinochromis. Lake Malawi peacocks (Aulonocara) will do well in at least a 30 gallon aquarium though males may grow to six inches. Lake Victoria haplochromines are also suitable for smaller aquariums. Malawi mbuna are probably best maintained in aquariums of 55 gallons or more, due to their territorial aggression, but sub-adult fish may be kept in smaller aquariums. The popular yellow Labidochromis caeruleus does fine in an 30 gallon aquarium due to its rather peaceful nature. Larger aquariums (55 gallons+) are suitable for housing most adults of Malawi mbuna such as Pseudotropheus, Labidochromis, Labeotropheus, and Melanochromis, and Malawi peacocks (Aulonocara spp.) and haplochromines (e.g. Protomelas). Tanganyika cichlids including Tropheus spp. will also benefit from larger quarters.


----------

